

Announcing Octane 2.0 - cleverjake
http://blog.chromium.org/2013/11/announcing-octane-20.html

======
Scaevolus
An interesting mix of benchmarks. Hopefully the latency tests drive more
investment in that area.

Results for me (on Windows):

Chrome 30: 21051

Firefox 25: 18804

IE 10: 4093

IE 11: 6720

Firefox got 2x Chrome's score on the asm.js benchmark!

~~~
bsdetector
> Firefox got 2x Chrome's score on the asm.js benchmark!

And Google includes the asm.js benchmark where Chrome is only 2x slower when
typically it is 4x slower. And puts it in an eval(). That's Google for ya.

------
mutagen
A sloppy (no reboot or browser restart) run on iOS 7 on an iPhone 5 gives me
the following scores, highlighting the difference between Safari's JIT and the
Webkit view available to apps:

Safari: 2793

Chrome: 443

------
emn13
IE10: 4236

FF 28.0a1: 10083

Chrome 31beta: 11289

I'm actually positively surprised at IE10's performance - that's possibly not
even all that noticeable.

One note however: none of the browsers were particularly responsive under
load, but FF was unresponsive even in other tabs.

------
aeontech
Interesting...

OS X 10.9

\- Chrome 30.0.1599.101: 21264

\- FF 25: 15911

\- Safari 7.0 (9537.71): 14438

~~~
kevingadd
It's interesting to me that OS X builds of Chrome and Firefox seem to show a
bigger performance gap than Linux/Windows builds do. I wonder if any of the
tests are dependent on platform-specific features like Canvas or WebGL? It
seems like they shouldn't be...

~~~
emn13
There are real plaform differences in the way the browser interacts with the
OS. Significant differences aren't inconceivable - it's not just stuff like
GFX, there's also threading, power saving, async, I/O, memory, caching - I've
no idea what's going on here, but it's definitely possible.

Also, is it possible some of these browsers are running as x64 on macosX?
Because on windows, I'm pretty sure chrome and FF don't.

~~~
Udo
_> Also, is it possible some of these browsers are running as x64 on macosX?_

The OS X task manager lists Safari and FF as 64 bit, Chrome is 32 bit. I'm
also seeing the same dramatic performance gap. Chrome is at 23k, whereas
Safari and Firefox come in just under 16k.

------
diaz
Archlinux x64 Asus eeepc with amd apu e450

Firefox 25 => Octane Score: 4223

Seems low looking at other values here in the thread, exactly what I'd expect.

------
candl
Win 8.1 64-bit

Chrome 30: 15842

FF 25: 14621

IE 11: 11039

Not really that far apart...

------
afsina
Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit

Chrome 30.0.1599.114 : 15231

Firefox 25: 13133

